# Furs who go to LondonFurs meets / Parties, what's it like down there?



## Leinad433 (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm curious to know how the events go down... Thinking of going to one, basically stating it's going to be my first meet but I'm an anxious bas****. I will try my best to get communicating but what's it like? 

(if there's any England Furs in the house) 

Tried asking on twitter but I cba with that site. No one replies.


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 29, 2018)

I went for my first meet on the 13th of January. There were quite a few people attending and a good number suiting.

Managed to get chatting to a couple of people which is good going for me as I can be quite introverted in large groups, especially when I don't know a single person there. 

If travelling by train to City Thameslink if you exit at the north end of the platform it brings you out directly on to the plaza with the bar the meet takes place at on your left. Runs from 12:00 to 19:00. During the afternoon a group of the suiters, handlers and spectators head off for a walk via the millennium bridge to the Tate Modern. While the rest remain at the bar.

I will be going again this coming Saturday 3rd February.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 29, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> I went for my first meet on the 13th of January. There were quite a few people attending and a good number suiting.
> 
> Managed to get chatting to a couple of people which is good going for me as I can be quite introverted in large groups, especially when I don't know a single person there.
> 
> ...



I travel in via Paddington, so I take it you can get there on the Tube or Overground? I'd need better directions, sorry. Anyway, if I got money and nothing to do that Saturday, I might pop by after a day of roving London.

Edit - I assume St. Paul's is the closest station.


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 29, 2018)

I believe that you can take the circle line from Paddington to Blackfriers then eather walk up from there or take the Thameslink train from Blackfriers one stop north to City Thameslink. 

I'm lucky that I have access to a direct train service from the south coast that stops at the station.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 29, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> I believe that you can take the circle line from Paddington to Blackfriers then eather walk up from there or take the Thameslink train from Blackfriers one stop north to City Thameslink.
> 
> I'm lucky that I have access to a direct train service from the south coast that stops at the station.



I checked, can go to Liverpool street, change to central line and go to St. Paul's. Also found the website, so I have the address, guess I'll be seeing people there.


----------



## Water Draco (Feb 2, 2018)

Nobody online in the fandom has seen a IRL image of me. So if there is anyone there that I may have interacted with on line it makes it a bit difficult for them to recognise me. 
So I have made a badge of my sona's avatar and has Draco clearly written on it which is the actual name I use for my sona. 
Hopefully I will not be too shy tomorrow to display the badge.


----------



## Water Draco (Feb 3, 2018)

Well got there and although the weather was inclement everybody seemed to still be enjoying themselves.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 3, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> Well got there and although the weather was inclement everybody seemed to still be enjoying themselves.


Got a great selfie with the guy on the left.  VERY tall wasn't he?


----------



## Water Draco (Feb 3, 2018)

Tall or colossal. Just added some more of the pictures to my FA.


----------



## SkyliaBleu (Feb 14, 2018)

Woah this meet looks really cool, do you know where I could find any more information on it? Like do they have a website or anything? 
(Sorry, I'm a bit of a newbie to the community)


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

Www.londonfurs.org.uk


----------



## SkyliaBleu (Feb 14, 2018)

Awesome, thank you!! xD


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 14, 2018)

I thought the next meet was next month, but the end of this month? I should be able to do it, hopefully, I need to top-up my bank account with Christmas money. Goddamn London train fares.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I thought the next meet was next month, but the end of this month? I should be able to do it, hopefully, I need to top-up my bank account with Christmas money. Goddamn London train fares.


Have to say, despite the massive mortgage payments, the noise, the pollution, and having to put up with 12 million people trying to walk into you, living in London itself definitely has advantages.


----------



## SkyliaBleu (Feb 15, 2018)

I'll probably have to save up a bit before I can come along to one as I live in the South West but I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Water Draco (Feb 25, 2018)

Yesterday 24/02/2018 at LondonFurs


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 25, 2018)

More suiters there than I thought there was going to be.  I'm heading to the next one on the 10th 

Who's the werewolf BTW?  Nice suit.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 25, 2018)

I was in London that day, though I thought the meets were every first Saturday, so I guess I missed out, oh well, will come, not next one, cause holiday, but the one after.


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 11, 2018)

@LondonFurs 10 March 2018 meet #290


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 25, 2018)

Next meet is on the 7th April 2018.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 7, 2018)

Anyone down here today?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Great meet on the 7th, had a lot of fun, kinda considering getting into suiting, but budget is still an issue.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 8, 2018)

I was looking at some of the photos that were linked from the Telegram group, including a couple of that pose taken from other angles.  There are some seriously good suits now in LF.  I really like PebbleDog too, although it doesn't look like he went on the fursuit walk.


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 8, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Great meet on the 7th, had a lot of fun, kinda considering getting into suiting, but budget is still an issue.



Yes I was there. You can see my camera lens on the left edge of the photo.


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 8, 2018)

@ LondonFurs 7 April 2018 Meet #291 walk


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Water Draco (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Water Draco (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Water Draco (Apr 8, 2018)

I really need to get more organised and start noting names so I can credit these suiters.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 13, 2018)

Well, this sucks...

londonfurs.org.uk: Theft Closes Jamies Too, Suspends Fursuit Changing Area Indefinitely


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 13, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Well, this sucks...
> 
> londonfurs.org.uk: Theft Closes Jamies Too, Suspends Fursuit Changing Area Indefinitely


Completely and utterly.  Not just the tablet but the alcohol too.  Luckily the venue are being proportional about it.  They could quite easily have thrown LF out entirely.

Does mean a lot less suiters for the next few meets at least though.


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 13, 2018)

It is really sad that stuff like this has happened. That and individual/small number of individuals can cause such disruption to a great community event such as this.


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 25, 2018)

Well the next meet is Saturday April 28th. 

Remember the LondonFurs staff are there to help to make this a successful enjoyable meet. If there is anything you need to speak to them about regarding the meet they will be more than happy to hear what you have to say.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 25, 2018)

I think I'll still be going, got nothing better to do, might be worth socialising a bit more, rather than taking photos.


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 27, 2018)

Won't believe it until I see it but it looks like the train there and back should be operating as close to normal as a Thameslink train can get this weekend.


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 27, 2018)

Update on Jamie's two 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990006615079301120


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 27, 2018)

I think I'll have to give it a miss still, wont be able to get enough sleep, would have to turn-up a bit late, which isn't great because it's meant to rain later, and I might miss the walk.


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 27, 2018)

The walk sets off at around 15:00


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 27, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> The walk sets off at around 15:00



I'll have to see what the weather and trains are like.

Edit - Had a look, trains are fucked, they only go so far, but then it's coaches.

I'll be there next meet, might help to cool-down in the middle of exams n' stuff.


----------



## Water Draco (Jun 7, 2018)

LondonFurs meet #294 is this coming Saturday 9th June

londonfurs.org.uk: Events Archive » LondonFurs


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 7, 2018)

I've met the blue one in the middle/Ultra in Birmingham! C:


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jun 8, 2018)

I was concerned about the weather, looked like it was gonna rain or be far too hot, but actually looks like it'll be middling tomorrow, great, more fursuits and longer walkies.


----------



## Xavier Fox (Jun 22, 2018)

@Water Draco love your group pictures on this thread.
Can't wait to get my suit later in the year and come along!


----------



## Water Draco (Jun 23, 2018)

The next LondonFurs meet is coming up on Saturday 30th June 






londonfurs.org.uk: Events Archive • LondonFurs


----------



## Water Draco (Jun 28, 2018)

Don't forget that this coming Saturday 30th of June is LondonFurs Meet #295 






londonfurs.org.uk: Welcome • LondonFurs


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 7, 2018)

News of LondonFurs attending Pride London today on Twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015543257860923392


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 7, 2018)

More coming through on Twitter from LondonFurs at Pride in London


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015665230230237184


----------



## Xavier Fox (Jul 7, 2018)

I've added them on twitter. 
So hard to find locals as spread through social media!


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 7, 2018)

Xavier Fox said:


> I've added them on twitter.
> So hard to find locals as spread through social media!



I have being trying to do my bit to boost things up with promoting londonfurs.org.uk: Welcome • LondonFurs


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 15, 2018)

Just a reminder that this coming weekend is the LondonFurs Summer Slam.

There may be just a few tickets left for the River Rumble boat trip party on the 20th July

Also the Saturday Slam 21st July 

Please see this link for full details londonfurs.org.uk: RIVER RUMBLE – Summer Weekender 2018 • LondonFurs


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 15, 2018)

Am I right in thinking that its every 3 weeks there's a meetup? Cos I may have tracked it forward to the day after my birthday ;D


----------



## Leinad433 (Jul 18, 2018)

Jesus, i haven't used this site in months, forgot i had an account. Then again, it's probs that i been trying to figure what i personally enjoy these days tbf. 

Seems like you guys enjoy these meet ups, lost of cosplaying, etc... 

Can i ask, is it really busy there? As in the turn out and if it's really busy around the area as in locals.

Im thinking of coming down later this year... Just been really busy and shlt. 
Btw hope you guys enjoy the parties!


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 26, 2018)

As I was working and unable to attend the LondonFurs Summer party. This Dragon had to make do with view I could see of where it was taking place.


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 4, 2018)

The next LondonFurs meet takes place on Saturday 11th of August.

londonfurs.org.uk: Events Archive • LondonFurs


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 9, 2018)

The weekend fast approaches along with meet on Saturday


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 11, 2018)

LondonFurs meet today.

Just a note: Jamie's Bar is now called Fleet Place.


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 11, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> Am I right in thinking that its every 3 weeks there's a meetup? Cos I may have tracked it forward to the day after my birthday ;D





Leinad433 said:


> Jesus, i haven't used this site in months, forgot i had an account. Then again, it's probs that i been trying to figure what i personally enjoy these days tbf.
> 
> Seems like you guys enjoy these meet ups, lost of cosplaying, etc...
> 
> ...



The meets are typically every three weeks and the forthcoming meet and events dates can be found at londonfurs.org.uk: Events Archive • LondonFurs

The bar "Fleet Place" (formally Jamie's Bar) is on private grounds. There is the main bar, courtyard and The Waiting Room (formally Jamie's Two) which is the headless lounge. 

A good number of people turn up to the meets and a good few in suit. The bar is right next to the Fleet Place entrance of City Thameslink railway station so you do get just a few members of the general public passing. 

The Fursuit walks that take place are in public areas. 

It is a very relaxed atmosphere at the meets, and the LondonFurs staff do a fantastic job of keeping things running smoothly so that everyone has an enjoyable experience.


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 12, 2018)

MAN
How many furry conventions a year?


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 13, 2018)

Mr.Mentlegen said:


> MAN
> How many furry conventions a year?



With LondonFurs meets take place typically once every three weeks. Then there is usually two party weekends during the year.

As for cons in the UK through the year which a good number of the attendants from LFmeets do attend, I believe there are presently 4 put on by other organizations and a 5th is trying to get started. I have yet to go to one of these cons.


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 14, 2018)

I really want to go to those conventions,but I can’t 
Just because 
My country is half an earth away from London.


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 30, 2018)

LondonFurs meet taking place on Saturday 1st September!!!!

londonfurs.org.uk: Events Archive • LondonFurs


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 6, 2018)

And the group photo from Saturday 1st September meet.


----------



## TheWolfWithAPen (Sep 13, 2018)

I live too far north of London to do this but it looks really fun!


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 13, 2018)

TheWolfWithAPen said:


> I live too far north of London to do this but it looks really fun!



A good number turn up to the meets and they travel from all parts of the UK, and it is not unusual for people to attend that have traveled internationally.

There are other meets around the county. I have yet to attend any of these other meets.


----------



## TheWolfWithAPen (Sep 14, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> A good number turn up to the meets and they travel from all parts of the UK, and it is not unusual for people to attend that have traveled internationally.
> 
> There are other meets around the county. I have yet to attend any of these other meets.



Unfortunately, I have enough responsibility that I can't just travel to London for a weekend. I will see if I can find a way to head down, but it doesn't seem likely any time soon.


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 14, 2018)

TheWolfWithAPen said:


> Unfortunately, I have enough responsibility that I can't just travel to London for a weekend. I will see if I can find a way to head down, but it doesn't seem likely any time soon.



If you take a look at who I am following on Twitter you will find a number of other meets from around the country that have accounts on Twitter. If your lucky one may be near to you

It can be a bit difficult to find them just by googling.


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 23, 2018)

It was another enjoyable meet at LondonFurs on Saturday 22nd September


----------



## Reiv (Sep 25, 2018)

How many times is it held?


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 25, 2018)

Reiv said:


> How many times is it held?



Typically once every three weeks. Next one is on Saturday 13th of October which will be the 299th meet to take place. 

The meet and events calendar is published on the LondonFurs website.


----------



## Reiv (Sep 25, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> Typically once every three weeks. Next one is on Saturday 13th of October which will be the 299th meet to take place.
> 
> The meet and events calendar is published on the LondonFurs website.


Wow! That's many!  Well... comparing to Hungary. I don't think there's a single meeting here.


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 2, 2018)

Well tomorrow Saturday 3rd of November will be the 300th LondonFurs meet.


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 4, 2018)

Well, Saturday was the 300th meet of LondonFurs and it all started 20 years ago and still going strong!

A great time was had by all.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 4, 2018)

I'm really close by in Oxford, but I never find the time to go to London. :C


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 4, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> Well, Saturday was the 300th meet of LondonFurs and it all started 20 years ago and still going strong!
> 
> A great time was had by all.
> 
> View attachment 46470



Was fun while I was there, had to head home early though, started feeling a little off. Looks like everyone had fun though, and the winter party is coming up soon, hopefully I can find somewhere to stay for that.



Fallowfox said:


> I'm really close by in Oxford, but I never find the time to go to London. :C



That's a shame, Oxford's pretty though, hoping to get a job on the station there.


----------



## Keefur (Nov 5, 2018)

I would so love to go to England some day.  I'm in Memphis, Tennessee.  I'm not very far from Graceland, maybe less than 4 miles. I was trying to see if I recognized anyone there, but I don't know that many London fursuiters by sight.


----------



## Sagt (Nov 5, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> Well, Saturday was the 300th meet of LondonFurs and it all started 20 years ago and still going strong!
> 
> A great time was had by all.
> 
> View attachment 46470


The one all the way on the right, in red and blue, used to be an active member of this forum.

Cannot remember his username.


----------



## Xavier Fox (Nov 8, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> Well, Saturday was the 300th meet of LondonFurs and it all started 20 years ago and still going strong!
> 
> A great time was had by all.



My first meet and suiting.  Glad I came.


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 11, 2018)

Video posted today of the 300th meet produced by one of the regular attendees


----------



## BackPaw (Dec 16, 2018)

Xavier Fox said:


> My first meet and suiting.  Glad I came.


Heheh.  You were great that day.  All nervous and stuff 

I’ll be back in the LF saddle for the January meet, as Xavier already knows.  So if anyone here is heading down and wants to say hi keep an eye out for the big silver and black bushy tailed idiot


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 12, 2019)

LondonFurs 302nd meet 12 of January 2019


----------



## BackPaw (Jan 13, 2019)

So many suiters yesterday.  Next time I suit I go on the walk.  Promise!!


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 13, 2019)

Just a reminder to anyfur that is attending or is considering attending the LondonFurs 303rd meet on the 2nd February 2019 that this meet is taking place at a different venue in London. 

Full details of meets can be found on the official LondonFurs site 

londonfurs.org.uk: Events Archive • LondonFurs


Also full terms can also be found on the site. 

londonfurs.org.uk: Terms & Conditions • LondonFurs


----------



## InfiniteShades (Jan 15, 2019)

Dang I can't believe you guys have a discussion going on about this event, I really want to come but the terms confuse me, do I have to prove myself somehow. I really wanna go cause I want to make some friends who are into this stuff, it looks so cool too.


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 15, 2019)

New people to the meet turn up quite regularly. Just find a staff member and introduce yourself to them. They unusually take a table with all the new arrivals, to explain about the meets and to make them feel at home. 

Staff members can usually be identified by there red staff shirt, staff badge and red staff lanyard. 

As for ID the meets do take place at a bar on private property. So you will have to be able to prove that you are 18 or over because of the licensing requirements.


----------



## InfiniteShades (Jan 15, 2019)

wow sounds pretty cool, I hope I get to meet some of you dudes there


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 15, 2019)

It is a relaxed fun occasion and the staff members put in a lot of effort to make sure that it is fun, safe and enjoyable for everyone.


----------



## InfiniteShades (Jan 15, 2019)

from the videos and pictures it sure looks like it


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 21, 2019)

Haven't been in a while, was giving it a rest as to not get fatigued. Planning on returning soon, before the summer cooks all the fursuiters alive.


----------



## Water Draco (Feb 1, 2019)

Just a reminder about the LondonFurs meet taking place tomorrow 2nd February 2019 that it is not at the usual venue. Apparently there refurbishing.

Full details can be found on the LondonFurs website.

londonfurs.org.uk: Events Archive • LondonFurs


----------



## Water Draco (Feb 25, 2019)

Ok the next LondonFurs meet is on March 2nd and it is back at the usual venue. 12pm to 7pm.  

For those that are thinking of attending that have not been before remember to visit the LondonFurs web site for further information and also the guidelines for attendance.

londonfurs.org.uk: Events Archive • LondonFurs


----------



## BackPaw (Feb 25, 2019)

Can’t attend this time I’m afraid.  Out of the UK this weekend.  Will be around for the next one though.  Everyone have fun!!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 25, 2019)

BackPaw said:


> Can’t attend this time I’m afraid.  Out of the UK this weekend.  Will be around for the next one though.  Everyone have fun!!



Oh, funny, I was planning to go the 16th of March event too, being out of the country. Haven't been in a while and hope everyone's doing okay.


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 3, 2019)

Group photograph from the walk at LondonFurs #304 meet 2nd March 2019. Another great time had by all.


----------



## Xavier Fox (Mar 5, 2019)

Another great meet at LFM.  Good to finally meet you Draco as well.
I got covered a bit when the arms went up, serves me right for being tall and standing at the back!

Few pictures of me here:
forums.furaffinity.net: My Fox (photos)


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 5, 2019)

Xavier Fox said:


> Another great meet at LFM.  Good to finally meet you Draco as well.
> I got covered a bit when the arms went up, serves me right for being tall and standing at the back!
> 
> Few pictures of me here:
> forums.furaffinity.net: My Fox (photos)



With your crown of St Paul's


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 6, 2019)

Important information regarding the next LondonFurs meet #305 on the 16th of March 2019.

The meet will now be taking place at Revolution. 

The closest Tube Station is Tower Hill, and the closest railway station is Fenchurch Street. 

The venue does require photo ID. but the LondonFurs code of applies. The COC can be found "here"

Further information about the venue and how to get there can be found "here"


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 6, 2019)

Theodore Rabit and... Cody (I think) I really need to get better with names!


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 7, 2019)

Video from the last meet by one of the regular attendees.


----------



## TR273 (Mar 7, 2019)

I have got to get down to one of these at some point.


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 7, 2019)

The London meet I believe is one of the largest regular meets in the country. From what I can tell it is not unusual for a 150+ to attend each meet.


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 13, 2019)

Don't forget that the LondonFurs #305 meet on Saturday 16th of March 2019 is at Revolution! 

Full details of the meet can be found on the LondonFurs website including details of the venue, useful travel information, age requirements, and the code of conduct.

Please remember that photo ID is required by the venue on entry. (Driving licence, passport, citizen card...)


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 15, 2019)

Water Draco said:


> Don't forget that the LondonFurs #305 meet on Saturday 16th of March 2019 is at Revolution!
> 
> Full details of the meet can be found on the LondonFurs website including details of the venue, useful travel information, age requirements, and the code of conduct.
> 
> Please remember that photo ID is required by the venue on entry. (Driving licence, passport, citizen card...)



Just as a reminder the LondonFurs meet #305 tomorrow 16/03/2019 is at Revolution!


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 16, 2019)

Well it was yet another fun day at LondonFurs




 
@BackPaw


----------



## BackPaw (Mar 16, 2019)

Hehe.  Who is that idiot in the middle? 

Great meet today.  Bounced around like a mad thing for much of it, then went and met the public, before collapsing into a booth where I got kidnapped by a cat.  Laughed so much.  Exactly what was needed 

Thanks so much to all the LF staff for organising.  Love the new venue, love the people, love the whole thing <3


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 17, 2019)

Looks like it was a fun meet. It's a shame I caught something and had to put it off. Hope everyone there had fun.


----------



## BackPaw (Mar 17, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> Looks like it was a fun meet. It's a shame I caught something and had to put it off. Hope everyone there had fun.


I think everyone did from what I saw.  Hope you feel better soon too.


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 17, 2019)

It was not like there was any shenanigans taking place.


----------



## BackPaw (Mar 17, 2019)

Such a lovely female wolf 

Televassi is so much fun.  I love him to bits <3


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 23, 2019)

So it is confirmed that the next LondonFurs meet #306 talking place on the 6th April 2019 is at Revolution.


----------



## MuFFinZ (Mar 26, 2019)

Thinking about flying over for the 307th meet, also to visit england for the first time ^^
Any tips for a swede planning it's first trip to london?
Like cheap hostels, or furry couchsurfing if they even exist xD


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 26, 2019)

MuFFinZ said:


> Thinking about flying over for the 307th meet, also to visit england for the first time ^^
> Any tips for a swede planning it's first trip to london?
> Like cheap hostels, or furry couchsurfing if they even exist xD



I have asked other attendees of the meet and this what has been suggested so far. I will adding more to this.  

If you book ahead then some better rates can be found for hotels. booking.com may be worth a try. 

There are two Travelodge hotels near to where the meet takes place being “London Central Tower Bridge Travelodge E1 8AT”, and “Travelodge London City E1 7EZ”. So it may well be worth checking there room rates.  

lsevacations.co.uk is another that was suggested for finding accommodation.


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 4, 2019)

Just a reminder that the LondonFurs meet on Saturday 6th April is at Revolution.

londonfurs.org.uk: Events Archive • LondonFurs


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 8, 2019)

The next LondonFurs meet #307 is on the 27th of April at Revolution 

londonfurs.org.uk: Events Archive • LondonFurs


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 20, 2019)

The next meet on the 27th of April 2019 is fast approaching.



 

Please be gentle with London transport.


----------



## PlanetDeadwing (Apr 20, 2019)

This will be my first ever furmeet and I cannot stop thinking about it. Insanely excited because it's because it's going to be a very, very, VERY big step forward for me socially.

I'm so excited for it that I keep forgetting that on the 24th I'm going to be seeing my favourite solo artist, Newton Faulkner, live. So I've actually got two exciting things coming up next week - one however will have a far bigger impact on me than the other. LondonFurs is going to completely change me. It'll be a metamorphosis. By the end I will be a different man. The emotions I've been feeling heading up to the meet resulted in such butterflies in my stomach that I've even lost my appetite a few times this week while thinking about it. Earlier today, I fursuited in front of my parents. They actually saw it. I still can't believe I managed to do it. Probably the scariest thing I've ever done.

Here's my fursuit.






I've been working on developing this guy's appearance for 4-5 months. I just hope he's well received. It isn't fancy, but I've tried my best. Back in February, he looked way worse. No tail, no feet, non-luxury paws that were so cheap, and I hadn't picked out his canon clothing (grey jacket, red chequered shirt, navy trousers; they were all in the wash when I took the photo above).

Every time I see those absolutely gorgeous suits in those photos I look at mine and feel sad. But the one I have is all I've got for now so... here goes. I hope you guys like Wilson the Panther. 

And yes... I absolutely will replace mine at some point. I know it'll be sad for me to say goodbye to a figment of my imagination I created over the course of 4-5 months, but now my parents know I'm a furry and are OK with me going to a furmeet, I can also now justify replacing it with a substantially better and considerably more expensive character in the coming months and in time for Confuzzled 2020, which I plan to attend (and will be an even bigger step forward - my ever convention. For anything.)

But until then... I'm Wilson.  And I just want to thank all the furs who have praised him. I apologise if he appears scary. I'll do whatever I can to make him appear cute. I promise


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 21, 2019)

PlanetDeadwing said:


> This will be my first ever furmeet and I cannot stop thinking about it. Insanely excited because it's because it's going to be a very, very, VERY big step forward for me socially.
> 
> I'm so excited for it that I keep forgetting that on the 24th I'm going to be seeing my favourite solo artist, Newton Faulkner, live. So I've actually got two exciting things coming up next week - one however will have a far bigger impact on me than the other. LondonFurs is going to completely change me. It'll be a metamorphosis. By the end I will be a different man. The emotions I've been feeling heading up to the meet resulted in such butterflies in my stomach that I've even lost my appetite a few times this week while thinking about it. Earlier today, I fursuited in front of my parents. They actually saw it. I still can't believe I managed to do it. Probably the scariest thing I've ever done.
> 
> ...




I see that you are still bubbling with excitement. 

It is a very chilled relaxed day with possibly one of the biggest cross sections of people from many different backgrounds.


----------



## PlanetDeadwing (Apr 21, 2019)

Water Draco said:


> I see that you are still bubbling with excitement.
> 
> It is a very chilled relaxed day with possibly one of the biggest cross sections of people from many different backgrounds.



Indeed. My excitement is so huge simply because it allows me to accomplish three very difficult to accomplish desires at once:

The desire to make new friends
The desire to be part of a big club/group
The desire to fursuit and meet fursuiters

I've done a lot of preperation so far.


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 21, 2019)

PlanetDeadwing said:


> Indeed. My excitement is so huge simply because it allows me to accomplish three very difficult to accomplish desires at once:
> 
> The desire to make new friends
> The desire to be part of a big club/group
> ...



The great thing is with the meets taking place so regularly (typically once every three weeks. See here for dates). It is easy to take your time to settle into the pace of things and to get to know others over time, and for others to get to know you.


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 21, 2019)

Left: Tequila Shepherd 

Right: Skullzthewolf


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 22, 2019)

I'd love to attend some of these meets, but the cost of getting there is a bit much for a day trip. Once I get a fursuit, however, I'll make it down for sure!


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 22, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I'd love to attend some of these meets, but the cost of getting there is a bit much for a day trip. Once I get a fursuit, however, I'll make it down for sure!



The meets are usually posted well ahead on the LondonFurs site so it does provide the opportunity to take advantage of advanced fair prices. 

But I understand the difficulty. I'm lucky that I can get a one day travel card for a sensible price.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 22, 2019)

Even in advance it's like £70+ on the train. I would drive, but parking isn't the best in the big smoke. The bus would be less than half the cost if the train, but 6'3" of me on a coach for over 4 hours  Took the bus to Bedford once...it was awful!

The main thing at the moment is the suit fund


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 22, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Even in advance it's like £70+ on the train. I would drive, but parking isn't the best in the big smoke. The bus would be less than half the cost if the train, but 6'3" of me on a coach for over 4 hours  Took the bus to Bedford once...it was awful!
> 
> The main thing at the moment is the suit fund



Some local knowledge of that part of London and bringing vehicles in. 

If the meet is taking place at Revolution then the Minories car park is just around the corner. On Saturday's it is £3.50 per hour up to 13:30 then from after that it is £3.50 for the rest of the day. Motorcycle parking in the allocated bays is free. 
I find this to be quite a handy car park in general as it is close to Tower Hill tube station and Tower Gateway DLR. Also (means getting there very early) it has 14m clearance on the ground floor so vans fit in there, but the ground floor spaces fill up quickly. 

Also on Saturday's in some areas parking restrictions are between 7am to 11am so you may get lucky with some street parking after 11am. 

Don't forget to check to see if you would have to pay the new ULEZ charge if bringing a vehicle into central London.  

Congestion charge only applies between 07:00 and 18:00 Monday to Friday. The Minories car park is on the fringe of the congestion charge so on weekdays during the zone active times. You have to be careful as to which direction you approach on, and which lane you are in. It is easy to accidentally enter the congestion charge zone.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 22, 2019)

Interesting. My car wouldn't fall under the ULEZ charge, which is surprising! With meets being on the weekend, there would be no C-charge.
Parking would cost roughly 20-25 depending on arrival time and just shy of 45 in petrol. If anyone wanted a lift from the NW and go halves on costs then it would be way more affordable...I don't know any furs up here, though.


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 22, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Interesting. My car wouldn't fall under the ULEZ charge, which is surprising! With meets being on the weekend, there would be no C-charge.
> Parking would cost roughly 20-25 depending on arrival time and just shy of 45 in petrol. If anyone wanted a lift from the NW and go halves on costs then it would be way more affordable...I don't know any furs up here, though.



If you are interested in getting to know others that attend then you could request to join the LondonFurs Telegram chat.


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 25, 2019)

Edit: Oops I did a typo


----------



## PlanetDeadwing (Apr 28, 2019)

Hi everyone, long comment incoming but I needed to write this to truly get across to you how I'm feeling after yesterday. I can't sum it up with a TLDR, it's too complex.

If you saw my post about this on here (it's on the previous page) you'll know that I expected LondonFurs would transform me, and that I would be a new man at the end of it.

In a lot of ways, I feel very different, but even after a good night's sleep I still cannot entirely process the entire thing. It was a very big day - almost too big. But at the same time, very, very important for me. The most exciting day I've ever had - no contest. Nothing has ever topped this.

Never before have I had simultaneously so much social interaction and so much positive acceptance. By end of the whole thing I was glowing - even though the start was very bad and I cringe at how nervous, panicky and even rude I was. Then again, my mind does this all the time. It's part of my Asperger's syndrome. I doubt myself, I view my failures (like not being able to drive due to a phobia) as being worse than they are, and I feel inferior to everyone. Thanks to this fandom, I am battling this.

And as you guys saw, when I came into the fursuiter's lounge I was very, very overwhelmed and shocked - especially since most of suiters looked so young (and most were indeed younger than me). I felt a sudden pressure to compete with the noticeable professionalism, maturity and vast impressiveness of fursuiters and their huge complex costumes, and I felt like I wasn't cut out for it. I suddenly felt very small and childish around so many large and incredibly confident and lively animals.

I described it to a few people there - I felt like a child who had turned up at an adult's fancy dress party. I even struggled to put Wilson on at first because it suddenly dawned upon me in the most scary way - I now need to put this on, and literally fursuit. With fursuiters. The people I have always looked up to.

When I wore Wilson, I indeed felt a bit like a dressed-up kid. Almost everyone else's suits towered over mine, and I couldn't figure out what to do with my character while everyone else knew exactly what to do. I was openly shy and constantly hid my face with my paws.

Apparently, this is normal (and something I didn't know) - all fursuiters, for the first time, feel social pressure while in suit. It's not a sudden transformation and it does take practice to get comfortable and understand the character.

And, as I was told would happen, I started to "get it" over time. Everything clicked together gradually and I then didn't want to take him off - I suddenly _was_ him. It was bizarre. I suddenly couldn't just take him off because that would be wrong. I was now a panther in a jacket, not a short, fat 25-year old.

And then I took him on the fursuit walk, which was even more overwhelming. You guys might have noticed - I sat there after it, just thinking "I can't believe I did that." I was so exhausted and filled with things to say about it - and extremely pleased with myself that I managed to do it.

Anyway, the fact that Wilson received so many kind comments and so much praise touched my heart like nothing else has. I truly did not expect so many people to say he was cool. I genuinely expected he was be only mildly praised at best, or ignored at worst, and yet so many were actually, legitimately impressed. And as one furry described on the day - we are all critical of our own fursuits. Apparently, even fursuiters with very expensive fullsuits criticise their own suits. I honestly did not know this. I assumed that the more expensive the suit, the happier you'll be with it.

And now I feel way more attached to Wilson than I could have ever expected. Last night, when discussing replacing him on Telegram - I found I could not. In fact (and I'm not even kidding) I imagined what Wilson would think if he were real and I wanted him to go. He would be so upset, so heartbroken: "I thought we were friends... we went to LondonFurs together... :'("

So I can't replace him now. He's me and helped me get here. Suddenly not being able to replace my character confirms to me that he is real. I made him real. It worked.

So while it started badly, it ended better than I could have ever anticipated. By the end, it was indeed like I've found a new and very colourful family after years of searching for one. And I also did something else - I found myself. My inner child that for years I had tried (and failed) to minimize in the hopes of succeeding in my adult life.

I know this comment is pretty long and wordy but I hope you're still reading. My emotions yesterday all went into simultaneous overdrive. It was like a waking dream, as many furries new to meets have described. This morning I woke up and I'm not kidding, for a few moments I had to remind myself that LondonFurs was real (because I've dreamt about attending a fur meet or convention too many times to count).

So honestly I really, truly cannot thank you guys enough. I know it sounds cliche to say that but it's true. I don't know how I can ever repay you guys. I needed this more than anything in the world. Without this, I don't know what I would be doing - probably emergency therapy, or worse.

Even with all the negatives of the day, it was still the happiest and most fulfilling day of my life. It was like receiving a huge birthday present. I needed to take a very, very, VERY big jump right into the deep end. And I feel so much more positive about myself and my own life because of it. This fandom will help me fight all the emotional pain I've felt for years due to being a socially anxious, childlike shut-in.

I will be attending again in June for another awesome experience. This one literally changed my life. The next will be even better.

Thank you. :')


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 28, 2019)

It is good to hear that you managed to overcome being overwhelmed and joined in with the day, and that you enjoyed it so much.


----------



## PlanetDeadwing (Apr 28, 2019)

Water Draco said:


> It is good to hear that you managed to overcome being overwhelmed and joined in with the day, and that you enjoyed it so much.



Sorry I wasn't able to chat to you Water Draco, I was too busy being Wilson and trying to keep myself together (which I did in the end!).


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 28, 2019)

PlanetDeadwing said:


> Sorry I wasn't able to chat to you Water Draco, I was too busy being Wilson and trying to keep myself together (which I did in the end!).



I was surprisingly busy at the meet as well.


----------



## BackPaw (Apr 28, 2019)

PlanetDeadwing said:


> Hi everyone, long comment incoming but I needed to write this to truly get across to you how I'm feeling after yesterday. I can't sum it up with a TLDR, it's too complex.
> 
> If you saw my post about this on here (it's on the previous page) you'll know that I expected LondonFurs would transform me, and that I would be a new man at the end of it.
> 
> ...


You were so amazing my friend.  It truly was a pleasure seeing you slowly realise just how amazing as the day went on <3


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 29, 2019)

The group photo taken on Tower Bridge during the LondonFurs meet that took place on the 27th of April 2019.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 29, 2019)

Would I be correct in thinking that there's a meet on 12th October? I'll be driving to Brighton that day, so I may well go earlier and spend the day in London!


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 29, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Would I be correct in thinking that there's a meet on 12th October? I'll be driving to Brighton that day, so I may well go earlier and spend the day in London!



Yes there is a meet at Revolution listed on the LondonFurs site for the 12th of October 2019.


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 29, 2019)

The next LondonFurs meet will be taking place on the 18th of May 2019 at Revolution.

For details of meet dates please see here. 

For the Terms, Conditions and Code Of Conduct at the meets please see here.

For information about the venue and how to get there on public transport please see here. 

On page 5 of this thread the second to last post on this page has some detail of available vehicle parking. Please see here.


----------



## Minari (May 5, 2019)

Oh darn, my modelling tour of London doesn't coincide with the meet in July. 
- keeps their eyes peeled -


----------



## Water Draco (May 5, 2019)

Minari said:


> Oh darn, my modelling tour of London doesn't coincide with the meet in July.
> - keeps their eyes peeled -



That's unfortunate, the 20th of July meet is lightly to be one of the bigger ones being that it is the summer LondonFurs party.

That reminds me. Tickets for the Summer boat party on the 19 of July 2019 are now on sale. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114791382084935680


----------



## BackPaw (May 6, 2019)

Can’t do the boat party again this year.  Flying in that evening though, so will be at the party the following day


----------



## Fallowfox (May 6, 2019)

@A Minty cheetah If you live in the NW, I've been to Birmingham furmeet before. I'm trying to encourage some other furs there and maybe something can happen. 

(I live much closer to London but have never actually been to the London one!)


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @A Minty cheetah If you live in the NW, I've been to Birmingham furmeet before. I'm trying to encourage some other furs there and maybe something can happen.
> 
> (I live much closer to London but have never actually been to the London one!)



I'd look in to going to that one - the train would be pretty cheap booked in advance at circa £20


----------



## Water Draco (May 15, 2019)

So what is happening on Saturday 18th of May?

LondonFurs meet #308 is what's happening 12pm to 7pm at Revolution.

londonfurs.org.uk: Events Archive • LondonFurs



 

Tequila Shepherd (left) Skullz The Wolf (right)


----------



## Keefur (May 16, 2019)

I'll be out of town here in the USA.  If you go, please say hello to everyone from Keefur.  Some there may know me.  I'm not sure.  Tell them I think they are an awesome group and hope to meet them some day.


----------



## Munch D. Terelli (May 16, 2019)

I really want to go to this but I'm absolutely terrified.


----------



## Water Draco (May 16, 2019)

Munch D. Terelli said:


> I really want to go to this but I'm absolutely terrified.



Everyone is really friendly and the idea of the day is to have relaxed fun. The LondonFurs staff do run a newcomers introduction at the meets.

The people that suit like the attention of those with cameras and usually offers hugs if asked nicely.

People chat and mingle, you get artists drawing, there are also groups that play games. 

I too was very nervous the first time I went to one of these meets.


----------



## Munch D. Terelli (May 18, 2019)

...I'm just gonna quote this one thing this other guy said earlier 



PlanetDeadwing said:


> Never before have I had simultaneously so much social interaction and so much positive acceptance.



I so nearly didn't go. I've had so many bad experiences with social stuff and I was SO. FRIGHTENED. I saw someone wearing a tail so I knew I'd found the right place. We started talking and the poor guy then had me following him around all day like a lost puppy lmao. I didn't get to meet a lot of other people but the ones I did manage to talk to were all wonderful. 

If anyone else comes to this thread because they're on the fence about doing this: go. There is no way in hell you'll be more scared, awkward and/or weird looking than I was. I had such terrible initial anxiety that my hands were shaking so hard I had trouble pinning my badge onto my shirt. _I will be attending the next meet_.


----------



## Water Draco (May 19, 2019)

It was another great meet at LondonFurs on Saturday the 18th May 2019.


----------



## PlanetDeadwing (May 21, 2019)

Munch D. Terelli said:


> There is no way in hell you'll be more scared, awkward and/or weird looking than I was.



Are you sure about that? In the fursuiter's lounge I almost had a panic attack and even screamed in fear at one point. I was feeling a mixture of excitement, nervousness, powerful realisation that what was happening was NOT a dream, and a sudden pressure to perform well as my kind of lame character. I got there in the end, but at the start, I completely fell apart.


----------



## Munch D. Terelli (May 21, 2019)

PlanetDeadwing said:


> Are you sure about that? In the fursuiter's lounge I almost had a panic attack and even screamed in fear at one point. I was feeling a mixture of excitement, nervousness, powerful realisation that what was happening was NOT a dream, and a sudden pressure to perform well as my kind of lame character. I got there in the end, but at the start, I completely fell apart.



What blew my mind most was that I had a shared cultural background with the people around me for literally the first time ever. Did you find that? Just something as simple as being able to mention a thing and not have people look at you like you grew a second head. Someone showed me their sketchbook and I asked if their work was inspired by a certain controversial person and they gave me this... LOOK... and then we both just started to grin at each other because we GOT IT.

But yeah legit with the panic attacks. I was about five seconds from throwing up when I first went to approach the nice tail guy (wonder if he'd have been as nice if I'd thrown up on his tail? lmao). Several times during the day I just started tearing up randomly out of, idk, relief I think, because I wasn't being silenced or sidelined or excluded. Tail guy wasn't just briefly nice to me, he hung around with me all through and we even ended up walking to the station together. Man I'm tearing up again now thinking about it. I never had a day like it in my life.


----------



## PlanetDeadwing (May 21, 2019)

Munch D. Terelli said:


> What blew my mind most was that I had a shared cultural background with the people around me for literally the first time ever. Did you find that? Just something as simple as being able to mention a thing and not have people look at you like you grew a second head. Someone showed me their sketchbook and I asked if their work was inspired by a certain controversial person and they gave me this... LOOK... and then we both just started to grin at each other because we GOT IT.



That was the craziest thing for me. I was surrounded, for the first time ever, but other furries. Even though I joined the fandom in December 2018 I had been in denial for years and pretty much knew everything about the fandom upon entry from the names of conventions to the names of popufurs to even the materials fursuits are made of, and so to finally be amongst other furs just made me think of all the wasted years of being in denial and what I could have accomplished if I had just been secure enough to take part sooner. It was also so bizarre to see actual fursuits in real life. Actual, literal fursuits. And people wearing them. Including people 5, 6, 7, even 8 years younger than me (I think the youngest suiter who attends is 17?). Those extremely valuable unique luxury items that most furries don't have and would love were in front of me from all angles and I just had a massive emotional overreaction. It was just crazy. It wasn't a dream, it was happening. And we all shared the same interest - colourful animals that walk and talk. I was there, and I had brought a costume with me too, albeit a really cheap one.



> But yeah legit with the panic attacks. I was about five seconds from throwing up when I first went to approach the nice tail guy (wonder if he'd have been as nice if I'd thrown up on his tail? lmao). Several times during the day I just started tearing up randomly out of, idk, relief I think, because I wasn't being silenced or sidelined or excluded. Tail guy wasn't just briefly nice to me, he hung around with me all through and we even ended up walking to the station together. Man I'm tearing up again now thinking about it. I never had a day like it in my life.



I am so looking forward to 8th June so I can go back and experience it all again. Going to be weird re-visiting the place but I'll certainly have another blast. As I speak, the artist of Blue Fox Fursuits is making my ref sheet for my second, and this time actual, fursona. Quotes open for partials in June or July (it isn't clear exactly when). If I can a suit of him this year I'll be over the moon and to be able to suit up as him at LondonFurs will make my existence.


----------



## Water Draco (May 27, 2019)

The next LondonFurs meet #309 is on the 8th of June 2019 at Revolution.


----------



## Water Draco (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Water Draco (Jun 3, 2019)

It's LondonFurs on Saturday 8th of June so don't forget to trot along to the meet.




In center frame Deer Megen


----------



## Water Draco (Jun 5, 2019)

Hay you!!

Are you tired of chasing about the place battling with traffic and the daily grind?

Would you like to do something more interesting and fun at the weekend?

Well it is the #309th meet of the LondonFurs on Saturday 8th of June. 
So get yourself on down there and join in with the fun!


----------



## Munch D. Terelli (Jun 6, 2019)

I'll be there again with my cake tin of tiny drawings lol

Hoping to be brave and talk to a few more people. _it's so scary_


----------



## Water Draco (Jun 6, 2019)

Munch D. Terelli said:


> I'll be there again with my cake tin of tiny drawings lol
> 
> Hoping to be brave and talk to a few more people. _it's so scary_



I was the same when I first attended LondonFurs but I kept on going, and I am glad that I did. Each time getting a little more confident attending and meeting others.


----------



## Water Draco (Jun 6, 2019)

Munch D. Terelli said:


> I'll be there again with my cake tin of tiny drawings lol
> 
> Hoping to be brave and talk to a few more people. _it's so scary_



If you have not already seen. On the LondonFurs website there is a link to join the Telegram chat for LondonFurs. A good many of us hang about in there. It is also a chance to get to know some of the others beforehand.


----------



## Munch D. Terelli (Jun 6, 2019)

Water Draco said:


> If you have not already seen. On the LondonFurs website there is a link to join the Telegram chat for LondonFurs. A good many of us hang about in there. It is also a chance to get to know some of the others beforehand.



I only wish I could, but I've been unable to make a telegram account... or instagram, or anything that requires a smartphone. Bah. I'm locked out of the modern day internet... lol


----------



## PlanetDeadwing (Jun 10, 2019)

Munch D. Terelli said:


> I only wish I could, but I've been unable to make a telegram account... or instagram, or anything that requires a smartphone. Bah. I'm locked out of the modern day internet... lol



Hi! We met on the fursuit walk on the 8th! 

Sorry I wasn't entirely sure who you were at the time - you had to jog my memory!

Unfortunately I've had to retire the Wilson the Panther character, a tough decision that has disappointed some but that mask really hurt my face after the walk and after I collided with another suiter on the way back, the plastic dug deep into my nose and made it bleed. Also, I found myself incapable of getting any personality out of the character and too shy to approach tourists while wearing him. Sadly as a character he was very restrictive for me, and I didn't get much enjoyment out of wearing him.

That said, I really appreciate what you said about him! I was touched!  I will never forget him, as he got my started with suiting.

My fursona has now permanently changed to Faulkner to the Lop Rabbit, a substantially better and more unique character with a proper backstory and personality. I will be getting a partial suit of soon if I get a slot with Blue Fox Fursuits this Saturday. I have a reference sheet ready, made by the Blue Fox concept artist Lomi. Faulkner is an adorable little thing! www.furaffinity.net: Faulkner the Lop Rabbit completed fursuit ref sheet by PlanetDeadwing

Oh, and by the way... Telegram doesn't require a smartphone, you can set up a Telegram account on PC! 

Hope to see you again soon if possible, I'm attending LF on June 29th and the Summer Party! I'll be suitless but I don't mind.


----------



## Munch D. Terelli (Jun 11, 2019)

PlanetDeadwing said:


> Unfortunately I've had to retire the Wilson the Panther character, a tough decision that has disappointed some but that mask really hurt my face after the walk and after I collided with another suiter on the way back, the plastic dug deep into my nose and made it bleed. Also, I found myself incapable of getting any personality out of the character and too shy to approach tourists while wearing him. Sadly as a character he was very restrictive for me, and I didn't get much enjoyment out of wearing him.



Aww sorry to hear about that. He was a lovely looking guy, but I thought you did seem to be struggling a bit on the walk  Hope your nose feels better soon.

Faulkner looks adorable!!

Regarding Telegram - I think something might have changed maybe quite recently. On PC I don't get an option to make an account, there's only a sign-in for existing accounts (which calls for a phone number). Accessing it on an Android tablet I only get an option to signup using a phone number. I had trouble with Twitter over this as well, they REALLY did not like me making an account using an email and instantly suspended it demanding I give them a phone number as well - I had to appeal the suspension and then wait a week for them to ok it before I could login for the first time.


----------



## PlanetDeadwing (Jun 13, 2019)

Munch D. Terelli said:


> Aww sorry to hear about that. He was a lovely looking guy, but I thought you did seem to be struggling a bit on the walk  Hope your nose feels better soon.
> 
> Faulkner looks adorable!!



Thanks Munch! I love my little bun ^_^ Fortunately, I've just bought an excellent temporary partial fursuit from the Dealer's Den to wear to LondonFurs until Faulkner finally gets made.

www.thedealersden.com: Premade Fox Mini Partial

A brilliant find for a very decent price - £660! (including shipping) He looks very comfy to wear. Looking forward to this arriving at my door! ^_^


----------



## Water Draco (Jun 20, 2019)

The next LondonFurs meet is on Saturday 29th of June 2019 at Revolution.

Details of the venue, dates, times and terms of attendance can all be found on the LondonFurs website. 

You have to be 16+ to attend and the the venue security for the private event do require that you have photo ID with you when first entering at the door. You will be provided with a wrist band that will indicate wether you are over 18 or not. This reduces the need and delay for bar staff to do ID checks for proof of age to purchase alcoholic beverages. 

If it is your first time or that you would like an introduction to the LondonFurs meets then look out for the Newcomers Corner at the meets. You can find this by looking out for the banner or ask any of the LondonFurs Staff who can be identified by there red staff badges and lanyards.


----------



## Water Draco (Jun 24, 2019)

That's right the next LondonFurs meet talking place at Revolution is on the 29th of June 2019. 



 
Pictured @Xavier Fox with KitCat


----------



## Water Draco (Jun 28, 2019)

Excitement as the next LondonFurs meet is taking place tomorrow! 



 
Pictured SkullzTheWolf


----------



## BackPaw (Jun 30, 2019)

I didn’t suit on Saturday as I’m marching with LondonFurs next weekend and didn’t want to risk any last minute accidents to Zorrofinn, but OMG I loved that meet.  Just chilling with friends mostly, and got some great fuzzy hugs off my favourite lion


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 3, 2019)

Well the LondonFurs meet on Saturday 29th June was another good one. It was also my first official duty to support the Newcomers Corner. I'm very grateful for Codename: Blue The Mad Roo who was excellent at providing an enjoyable atmosphere and games in the Newcomers Corner.

Here is a photo of Codename: Blue The Mad Roo getting to try on All_The_Ears suit. 

 

Even with the hot weather in London at the weekend the suitters still did the walk.


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 3, 2019)

Up next on the calendar for LondonFurs is the Summer Weekender.

Friday 19th of July 2019 is the LondonFurs Boat Party. The boat party is ticket only and tickets are available from the LondonFurs website.

Saturday 20th of July 2019 is the Summer Party at The Tank & Paddle and free to attend.

Full details can be found here

The Boat Party and the Summer Party are both 18+ and a valid photo ID proof of age is required for entry.

LondonFurs Terms of Attendance & Code of Conduct can be found here


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jul 4, 2019)

I need to get back into coming when I get some money together...

And when I can start tolerating all this heat.


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 13, 2019)

This is a reminder that the LondonFurs Summer Party Weakender is fast approaching.

My last post contains the information on this.



Water Draco said:


> Up next on the calendar for LondonFurs is the Summer Weekender.
> 
> Friday 19th of July 2019 is the LondonFurs Boat Party. The boat party is ticket only and tickets are available from the LondonFurs website.
> 
> ...



Sadly I don't get to party as I'm working :/


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 30, 2019)

This is your reminder that the next LondonFurs meet is on the 10th of August 2019 at Revolution.


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 4, 2019)

Yes that's right the next LondonFurs meet at Revolution is on the 10th of August 2019.
12PM to 7PM

It is free entry to attend the regular meets although if you have been before then please take the time to visit the LondonFurs website where you will find information about the meets, and the terms of attendance. 

There is a Headless Lounge for those that wish to suit that has access restricted to those suitting and there handlers.

There is also the Newcomers Corner that is there to help new attendees settle into the meets. There is no restrictions on how many times/meets you use the Newcomers Corner. It's there for you to take things at your own pace. 
There are usually some sort of games taking place in there to help break the ice. 

Attendees must be 16+ and photo ID of proof of age is required on first entry to Revolution at which point you will receive an appropriate wristband according to being 16+ or 18 or over. This is to enable faster service at the bar by making it easier for bar staff not having to constantly inspect ID's.

Weather permitting at around 3pm a fursuit walk takes place. The rout of the walk is normally announced just before the walk taking place.
It is advisable that anyone participating in the walk that is suitting to have a handler and plentiful supplies of water, some snacks and some funds for just in case. For those not accustomed to doing the walks that take place at the meet, they can find it more energetic than anticipated when compared to other fursuit walks. 

There is a good range of beverages served at the venue and food. Only food and beverages purchased at Revolution can be consumed on the premises of America Square where the venue is located. 

There are good public transport connections. 
Tower Hill tube station is almost under the venue and just a short walk.
Fenchurch Street railway station is on top of the venue.
Tower Gateway DLR is a short walk around the corner. 
Car parking although street parking is de-restricted at certain times over the weekend it is very limited and you do have to check on the TfL website for where restrictions apply. There is The Minories multi story car park near by although the lower tariff does not kick in till later in the afternoon. The car park also has charging facilities for EV's. Motorcycle parking on the first floor of this car park is free in the dedicated motorcycle parking area. 

If looking to stay overnight there are a number of Travelodge, Premier Inn, and other hotels near by. But can be pricy if you can not find a booking deal. Often by traveling out of central London area you can find better hotel prices. 

Oh yes I must not forget a photo.

Pictured Drösk & KitCat


----------



## Keefur (Aug 4, 2019)

Water Draco said:


> Yes that's right the next LondonFurs meet at Revolution is on the 10th of August 2019.
> 12PM to 7PM
> Oh yes I must not forget a photo.
> 
> Pictured Drösk & KitCat View attachment 67401



Your photo link is broken.  I would love to go to this one day.  Y'all look like a fun bunch.


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 4, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Your photo link is broken.  I would love to go to this one day.  Y'all look like a fun bunch.



The photos are uploaded using the "upload a file" so it must be a FAF thing.


----------



## Keefur (Aug 4, 2019)

Water Draco said:


> The photos are uploaded using the "upload a file" so it must be a FAF thing.


Photos on here have to be under a meg.  Nice looking bunch of Furries.


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 7, 2019)

The weekend is fast approaching and so is the LondonFurs meet on Saturday 10th of August 2019 at Revolution.

Pictured Niki_Yanagi and Anubis_Lenyar


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 9, 2019)

That is most definitely right there is a LondonFurs meet tomorrow at Revolution London, America Square near to Tower Hill. 12pm to 7pm. Visit www.londonfurs.org.uk for more information.


----------



## Sushimitsu (Aug 17, 2019)

Even after making this thread 2 years ago, it's still up and running which is crazy. It looks like @Water Draco has been keeping the London scene alive and well ☺.

Looks like a bunch of greats furs who attend the meets and ever since making the thread, I've still not been myself which I'm hoping to change within the next upcoming months because I could really do with some new friends and new experiences!


----------



## BackPaw (Aug 22, 2019)

There’s another meet on 31st August if you want to come along.  It really is never too late to join the fun, something both Draco and I can say from experience.


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 22, 2019)

That's correct the next LondonFurs meet is on August 31st 2019 at Revolution London.
From 12PM to 7PM

The meet is a private function and free to attend (The venue hire is covered by the bar takings. No outside food or drink is allowed to be consumed on the America Square premises where the bar is located.)

There is an age restriction of 16+ to attend the regular meets and photo ID is required by the venue on entry. Depending on if you are under or 18+ you will be given a wristband that lets the bar staff know if they can serve you alcohol. This is just to make things easier and quicker at the bar. 

For people suitting there is a Headless lounge which is on the right opposite the bar. Only fursuitters and there handlers are allowed in there to change in and out of there suits. No food or drink is allowed in the headless lounge with the exception of plain water. Suits are valuable in more ways than one. Last thing we would want to happen is for somefurs suit being damaged by something being dropped or spilt on it. Fresh water is provided in the headless lounge. 

The Summer and winter parties may have different age restrictions. The attendance information for these events are posted on the LondonFurs website.

If is your first visit or you would like to ease into attending the meets, there is the Newcomers Corner in the function room just to the left of where the bar starts. And is usually hosted by the delightful KitCat.

If you would like to start chatting with others ahead of time that attend the meets then LondonFurs do have a Telegram chat group which you can request to join via the link on the LondonFurs site. 

Please remember to check out the terms of attendance if you have not already done so.

But above all it's a fun day


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 29, 2019)

Just to refresh memories. It is LondonFurs Saturday 31st of August 2019 at Revolution



 
Pictured Black Jack with Shadow Racoon


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 19, 2019)

This is your reminder that the next LondonFurs meet is on Saturday 21st of September 2019 at Revolution.



 
Pictured @BackPaw


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 29, 2019)

Important update.

The next LondonFurs Meet on the 12th of October 2019

This meet will be held at the *Tank & Paddle* 3 Mincing Lane EC3R 7AA (our summer party venue) Happy hours 3pm - 5pm Ciders (bottled and tapped) and selected cocktails will be provided @ £5 each. The venue also does amazing food which will be available throughout.

For further information and terms of attendance please visit londonfurs.org.uk: Events Archive • LondonFurs




Pictured @Xavier Fox and KitCat


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 29, 2019)

@Water Draco What _kind_ of paddle is this exactly? OwO


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @Water Draco What _kind_ of paddle is this exactly? OwO



I don't know and I'm not sure if it has any relation to the name of the road it is in. What I do know is that it is the same venue that is used for the Summer Party.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 29, 2019)

Water Draco said:


> I don't know and I'm not sure if it has any relation to the name of the road it is in. What I do know is that it is the same venue that is used for the Summer Party.



Sounds more like it's for water than bottoms then. x3


----------



## BackPaw (Sep 30, 2019)

Tank and Paddle is just the name.  There’s another Tank and Paddle just off Regents Street, so important to remember that it’s the one on Mincing Lane between Bank and Tower Hill that is the one the meet is at.  Much as I like the fursuit lounge at Revolution I do like the T&P.  Has a big outdoor space with a roof, so weather doesn’t interrupt suiting.


----------



## Water Draco (Oct 11, 2019)

Remember that tomorrow's 12th of October 2019 LondonFurs meet is at the Tank & Paddle.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 11, 2019)

Water Draco said:


> Remember that tomorrow's 12th of October 2019 LondonFurs meet is at the Tank & Paddle.


Due to reasons beyond my control, I won't be able to attend tomorrow. Would have been Minty's first outing too.


----------



## Water Draco (Oct 11, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Due to reasons beyond my control, I won't be able to attend tomorrow. Would have been Minty's first outing too.



Oh no that very unfortunate.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 11, 2019)

Water Draco said:


> Oh no that very unfortunate.


Yeah. It was going to be myself and my bf attending, but his work schedule was altered about a week ago. I'll still be visiting him, but with him finishing just after midday and being in Warwickshire means the meet isn't doable.


----------



## Water Draco (Oct 11, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Yeah. It was going to be myself and my bf attending, but his work schedule was altered about a week ago. I'll still be visiting him, but with him finishing just after midday and being in Warwickshire means the meet isn't doable.



Have a great time anyway with your bf.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 11, 2019)

Water Draco said:


> Have a great time anyway with your bf.


Thanks! We'll get to another meet, I'm sure!


----------



## Munch D. Terelli (Oct 12, 2019)

so I did a thing today


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 1, 2019)

Here is a reminder that tomorrow's LondonFurs meet 2nd November 2019 is at the Conductor (formally Jamie's) at Fleet Place. 

Full information can be found at londonfurs.org.uk: Welcome • LondonFurs


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 16, 2019)

And back with a reminder that the next LondonFurs meet is taking place on Saturday 23rd of November 2019 12pm to 7pm at Revolution.

Details of the event, how to get there and the terms of attendance can be all found at LondonFurs

The event is free to attend for people aged 16+ that are participants in the fandom. All food and drink consumed on the premises must be purchased from Revolution. Please remember that Photo ID is required for proof of age by the venue as it is a licensed bar.

For newcomers there is the Newcomers Corner that operates from 12 pm to 2 pm to help with those nervous first times attending the regular meets.
There are also LondonFurs staff members on hand to help and can be identified by there red staff badges and lanyards.

There is also a LondonFurs Telegram SFW general chat channel which is a good place to get to know others that attend the meets. The 16+ age required does also apply to this chat channel. The invite link is on the LondonFurs website. Also there is usually a messenger of staff about in the chat if there are any questions. (Telegram is a messenger type app available for iOS and Android from there respective stores.)


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 20, 2019)

This is a reminder of the above being the next LondonFurs meet is on Saturday 23rd of November 2019.


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 21, 2019)

The days are counting down to Saturday's LondonFurs meet.


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 22, 2019)

It's LondonFurs tomorrow!

Remember this meet on the 23rd of November 2019 is at Revolution.


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 23, 2019)

Onwards to today's LondonFurs meet.


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 24, 2019)

So the final event for 2019 is the LondonFurs Winter Party which is on Saturday 7th of December 2019 at the Tank and Paddle from 12pm to 11pm.

It is important to note that the Winter Party has an 18+ age requirement. Government issued photo ID proof of age is required for all attending. 
(Valid ID: Passport, Driving License (including provisional), Citizen Card, National ID Card)

All food and drink consumed at the venue must be purchased from venue. Every purchase you make helps towards the minimum spend to get to use the venue and keeping the meets free to attend. 

As usual full details can be found at www.londonfurs.org.uk


----------



## BackPaw (Nov 26, 2019)

Water Draco said:


> So the final event for 2019 is the LondonFurs Winter Party which is on Saturday 7th of December 2019 at the Tank and Paddle from 12pm to 11pm.
> 
> It is important to note that the Winter Party has an 18+ age requirement. Government issued photo ID proof of age is required for all attending.
> (Valid ID: Passport, Driving License (including provisional), Citizen Card, National ID Card)
> ...


Another amazing photo Draco.  Beautiful group


----------



## Water Draco (Dec 6, 2019)

This is your reminder that the LondonFurs Winter Party is tomorrow Saturday 7th December at the Tank & Paddle.

Full details and terms of attendance can be found at www.londonfurs.org.uk


----------



## Water Draco (Dec 6, 2019)

Last reminder here before tomorrow...


----------



## Water Draco (Dec 8, 2019)

It was a great day at the LondonFurs Winter Party 2019. Much fun and merriment took place. Happy holidays and looking forward to seeing you all again in the new year.




 

And speaking of next year hear are the LondonFurs meet dates for 2020 and a Move to the Tank & Paddle as the regular venue.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203319282874105862


----------

